# Dotti's Chacing Birds In Doggie Heaven



## TEX-O-BOB (Sep 12, 2007)

*DOT-TO-C0CK VOM SKEETOKASCHKI "DOTTI"

October 1994 - May 2008*









I Lost my ol reliable last Friday night. She was growing a tumor in her tummy and nobody knew about it including her until the mass got tangled in some blood vessels and one of them burst. She went from her spry happy old self to "I don't feel so good" in a matter of hours. The tumor was huge and inoperable so I decided to end her pain and send her to that big **** fight in the sky.

Rather than sob and boob my way through a big long eulogy, I just thought I'd post up a nice photo essay of her long, happy, faithful life.

Enjoy.

My wife gave her to me for Christmas the first year we were married.









Pointing a wing at 7 weeks.









Is there anything cuter than kids and puppies!  My son Hunter having a ball.



























Her first trip to Montana









A day at the bird club with the Robbins boys. Yes, that IS Idiot With A Bow in the middle. I think he was 12...









Retrieving a big Gaddy drake at the Syracuse marsh when there _was_ a Syracuse marsh... Now it's all an ocean of Phrag... :x 









Training for the USA Dog Sled Team while heading out to the GSL to shoot some scoopers and teal. 









Retrieving a hen scooper out of said lake. I think it was 18 degrees that day. -)O(- 









Dotti (far left) with some of her offspring in Montana.









Naughty Dotti! :twisted: GOD, if I could have back half the stuff she destroyed...









Digger Dotti. :twisted: I got a call once from the Beijing pound telling me they had my dog...









Preggy Dotti. This was the first of three litters she had. TEN pups each time. She was fertile!









This pic epitomizes her character. She was a funny, goofy. dog. *\-\* 









My wife with Dotti's best girlfriend Phantom.









Best friends till the end.


















Kansas 1997









Montana 1999









North Dakota 2006









North Dakota 2007









South Dakota December 2007. Her last hunt.  









So long old girl...


----------



## .45 (Sep 21, 2007)

So sorry Tex...   

Very nice eulogy...good show of respect you held for Dotti..

Thanks for sharing her story....it's a good story.


----------



## Al Hansen (Sep 7, 2007)

Those darn dogs...........that tugs at my heart. Well done. GOD Bless, Al.


----------



## jahan (Sep 7, 2007)

Sorry to hear that Tex! Great eulogy. Looks like she was an excellent dog. It is hard to lose a member of your family. Best wishes to you!


----------



## girlsfishtoo (Feb 5, 2008)

Its always hard to loose something that gets so close to your heart. Dogs become a big part of the family its way too hard when they go. Looks like she had a long and wonderful life. Shes in a better place and rid of the pain now. Im sorry to hear about your loss.


----------



## fixed blade XC-3 (Sep 11, 2007)

Sorry to hear about your loss tex. She sounded like a fantastic dog.


----------



## deadicated1 (Mar 17, 2008)

great eulogy tex, and good attitude on the whole thing. its tough to lose a dog, but like has been said before, she's not in pain anymore. good post. my condolences.


----------



## threshershark (Sep 7, 2007)

Really sorry to hear about Dotti TEX. I hope you and your family are pulling through OK.

I lost my 4-year-old shorthair Misty this week, and to the same thing no less. Her tumor was near the spleen, and also resulted in heavy internal bleeding.

Best wishes.


----------



## silverkitten73 (Sep 20, 2007)

Tx - AKA Darren - dude sorry for your loss. The day I took my chessi to the vet to have her put down was the last day of any desire I have ever had to own a retriever. It just crushed me. Thanks for sharing the pictures.


----------



## Packfish (Oct 30, 2007)

When we cash it in- all we have is memories in the end and it looks like you have some good ones.


----------



## Treehugnhuntr (Sep 7, 2007)

That was really neat tex. Sorry for your loss, you seem like one hell of a dad for a dog to have.


----------



## BRL1 (Sep 12, 2007)

Tex,

Sorry for your loss. It was nice tribute.

Every time I think back to past dogs I remember the Rainbow Bridge.


----------



## Bret (Sep 7, 2007)

I am real sorry Tex.
It is tough to lose a good ol' bird dog. They go to soon.

Bret


----------



## north slope (Sep 8, 2007)

I was lucky enough to hunt with Dotti on her last trip to the Dakotas. She always looked at me like: you are young and stupid I am not going to listen to you, Pretty much the same way her master looks at me!


----------



## Huge29 (Sep 17, 2007)

Packfish said:


> When we cash it in- all we have is memories in the end and it looks like you have some good ones.


 Well Said! My condolences Tex!


----------



## TEX-O-BOB (Sep 12, 2007)

north slope said:


> I was lucky enough to hunt with Dotti on her last trip to the Dakotas. She always looked at me like: you are young and stupid I am not going to listen to you, Pretty much the same way her master looks at me!


I hope you don't really feel that way...


----------



## dkhntrdstn (Sep 7, 2007)

sorry to hear that Tex. She looked and sound like a great dog.


----------



## sheluvsmuddin (May 6, 2008)

I Loved You Best

So this is where we part, my Friend, 
and you’ll run on, around the bend.
Gone from sight, but not from mind, 
new pleasures there you’ll surely find. 
I will go on, I’ll find the strength, 
life measures quality, not length. 
One long embrace before you leave, 
share one last look, before I grieve. 

There are others, that much is true, 
but they be they, and they aren’t you. 
And I, fair, impartial, or so I thought, 
Will remember well all you’ve taught. 

Your place I’ll hold, you will be missed, 
the fur I stroked, the nose I kissed. 
And as you journey to your final rest, 
take this with you…I loved you best.


----------



## TEX-O-BOB (Sep 12, 2007)

sheluvsmuddin said:


> I Loved You Best
> 
> So this is where we part, my Friend,
> and you'll run on, around the bend.
> ...


Ya had to go and make me blubber up again didn't ya! 

You don't know how true those words are...

That was nice. Thanks.


----------



## Gumbo (Sep 22, 2007)

I'm sorry to hear it, Tex.


----------



## Stuffinducks (Sep 19, 2007)

Hey dear ole friend,

Sorry to hear about your loss, your pictures say it all! A lifetime (Dog Life) of memories.

Thanks for sharing and I'm sorry.

Jeff


----------



## Longgun (Sep 7, 2007)

_*dude*_......i had no idea, holy crap that sucks!

the unconditional love of a dog, will always remain without equal.

my sincere condolences for your loss my friend.
John


----------



## TEX-O-BOB (Sep 12, 2007)

Thanks guys, and thanks everyone for your kind words. My wife and I really had a tough time with this one. I still get weepy at times. She's been with us our whole marriage. She was full of personality and love and she never stopped trying to please. She was also an easy keeper. During her whole life she only took three trips to the vet and two of them were in the last 18 months.

We'll all miss the ol' girl.


----------



## idiot with a bow (Sep 10, 2007)

Thanks for all you have done for me Darin. I don't know if you remembered, but that was the first time I had ever been pheasant hunting. Those dogs were incredible. That was a pretty memorable day for me, even though the pic makes it look like I was having a bad day.  

Sorry for your loss. She was a good one.


----------



## north slope (Sep 8, 2007)

Ya, look at what Dotti and Hedi have done to me, I was just out cleaning out the kennel, joy. :roll:


----------



## Anaconda Pintler (Oct 29, 2007)

Well bud, I decided to finally post up and tell you how sad I am for your loss! It took me a few days and a few thousand miles driving back to GA from MT. since you called and told me the news to dry up! I look at the bright side of things just look at how many people Dotti has got started bird hunting with her pups and by hunting behind her, she was an absolute renegade when I first met her and Tex years ago in Montana chasing every piece of fur and deer and farm chicken in the state but hell she was just a pup! I will never forget thinking how awesome it was to be hunting behind a real bird dog, but after a couple of years to mature and develop, hunting behind her was a pleasure and something that I really looked forward to each fall. I will never forget how she would just root around in the CRP on Straub's and point and track phez after phez, we had some shinin' times my friend. And who could ever forget the **** fights I sure can't that bitch loved to mix it up with a ****! But now she is mixin' it up again with her lifetime partner ol' Bob Dog and I guarantee that have already stretched a big old boar **** whereever it is they go when they leave us. And most I want to thank Dottie for producing a long line of good bird dogs, I could count until tired about the dogs that she has produced but I won't this is her thread their times are all coming someday! Take Care Tex!


----------



## TEX-O-BOB (Sep 12, 2007)

Thanks Quint, lots of memories...


----------

